

Thread safe rails 2.2 from new core member - gtani
http://weblog.rubyonrails.org/2008/8/16/josh-peek-officially-joins-the-rails-core
like it says, don't get too delirious, it's 1.8.x's green threads.
======
gaika
In jRuby threads are native, so there should be a huge performance boost, has
anybody tried it yet?

~~~
scott_s
Notice that the project is to make it _thread safe_ , not to make it
multithreaded.

~~~
gaika
Rails thread unsafety (active record specifically) was the last block on
making multi-threaded apps. JRuby, Mongrel, were multithreaded before that.
Mongrel has semaphore around main rails call. I assume once you remove it with
Rails 2.2 and jRuby it should be multi-threaded. What am I missing?

------
smhinsey
What are the implications of this? Any pointers to more substantive
conversation on the topic? ("enterprisey check list" doesn't say much...)

~~~
smhinsey
I came across this much more helpful summary on reddit:
[http://blog.headius.com/2008/08/qa-what-thread-safe-rails-
me...](http://blog.headius.com/2008/08/qa-what-thread-safe-rails-means.html)

------
inklesspen
Thank god!

